# Dog snatchers



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

We are constantly getting reports of dogs being snatched whilst being walked. 

Last night's report was 3 men in a black car snatching a golden retriever. 

We have had reports of taxis being used to whisk away dogs, even motor bikes. 

Dogs are also being taken from gardens 


Please be very wary when out walking with your dog..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ESMA said:


> We are constantly getting reports of dogs being snatched whilst being walked.
> 
> Last night's report was 3 men in a black car snatching a golden retriever.
> 
> ...





Also a Great Dane has gone missing from his crate at Hurghada airport.....staff said he escaped from the cage


----------

